#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Подлинные реликвии Будды Сакьямуни привезут в Москву.

## Читтадхаммо

Глава буддийской школы Амарапура в Шри-Ланке ,настоятель двух храмов:Раджагуру Шри Субхути Маха Вихарайа и Дипадуттарама Тай Раджамаха Вихарайа,хранитель подлинных реликвий Будды  Сакьямуни Достопочтенный Васкадуве Махиндаванса Ану-Наяка Маха Теро приежает в  Москву с 15 по 18 августа 2010 года.Достопочтенный Махиндаванса  привезёт подлинные реликвии Будды Сакьямуни ,которые хранятся в  его храмах.Возраст реликвий составляет 2554 года ,что подверждено археологами.Реликвии будут доступны для  обзора  и поклонения в  Москве во время  визита Достопочтенного Махиндавансы Маха Теро.

----------

AlekseyE (27.06.2010), Bagira (16.08.2010), Denli (27.06.2010), Jani (28.06.2010), Ometoff (15.07.2010), Osh (16.07.2010), Sforza (27.06.2010), Zom (28.06.2010), Доржик (16.07.2010), Иван Денисов (27.06.2010), Михаил Макушев (20.07.2010), Нагфа (28.06.2010), Чиффа (27.06.2010)

----------


## Sforza

Круто.

А что именно за реликвии?Оно,конечно,не столь важно,но всё равно очень уж любопытственно. :Smilie:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

а что остальные не подлинные???????????

----------

Neroli (28.06.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

15, 16, 17 и 18 августа 2010 года состоятся лекции и семинары по буддийской Дхарме в рамках долгосрочной учебной программы.

15 августа (воскресенье).

13-00. Большой семинар.

В программе:

* Лекции Достопочтенного Махиндавансы Маха Теро с вопросами и ответами.

Предварительные темы лекций:
- Духовная практика: цели, процесс и достижение.
- Достижение Архатства и Путь Бодхисаттвы
- 10 Парамит и Восьмеричный Благородный Путь

* Посвящение в Анапанасати (высшая дыхательная техника в буддизме)
* Практика медитаций Саматхи и Випассаны (спокойствия ума и созерцания сути явлений)
* Личные консультации у Достопочтенного Махиндавансы Маха Теро по вопросам духовной практики, а также повседневной жизни и проблем, связанных с ней.

16 августа (понедельник).Достопочтенный Махиндаванса Маха Теро

19-00. Лекция - 1.

17 августа (вторник).
19-00. Лекция - 2.

18 августа (среда).
19-00. Лекция - 3.

Предварительные темы лекций:

- Саматха и Випассана.
- Комментарии на Брахмаджала Сутру.
- Комментарии на Вишудди Мага Сутру.


Подробная информация о месте проведения всех мероприятий будет известна примерно за месяц до приезда Достопочтенного Махиндавансы Маха Теро.

Персональная веб-страница Махиндавансы Маха Теро
http://www.mahindawansathero.buddism.ru

----------

Zom (28.06.2010), Марина В (27.06.2010), Нагфа (28.06.2010), Турецкий (27.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (28.06.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Анапанасати требует _посвящений_?!

----------

Аминадав (18.07.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Анапанасати требует _посвящений_?!


Вы не так поняли ,для медитации Анапанасати не требуется никаких посвящений ,эта техника доступна абсолютно всем  было-бы желание и понимание для  чего она.Скорее имелось в виду под посвящением введение в технику анапанасати.

----------


## Топпер

> Глава буддийской школы Амарапура в Шри-Ланке ,настоятель двух храмов:Раджагуру Шри Субхути Маха Вихарайа и Дипадуттарама Тай Раджамаха Вихарайа,хранитель подлинных реликвий Будды  Сакьямуни Достопочтенный Васкадуве Махиндаванса Ану-Наяка Маха Теро приежает в  Москву с 15 по 18 августа 2010 года.Достопочтенный Махиндаванса  привезёт подлинные реликвии Будды Сакьямуни ,которые хранятся в  его храмах.Возраст реликвий составляет 2554 года ,что подверждено археологами.Реликвии будут доступны для  обзора  и поклонения в  Москве во время  визита Достопочтенного Махиндавансы Маха Теро.


Замечательная новость. Нужно будет ехать.

----------

Zom (28.06.2010), Читтадхаммо (27.06.2010)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Замечательная новость. Нужно будет ехать.


Это наверное уникальное событие, так как впервые в истории России ,на её грешную землю пребывают исторически подлинные реликвии Будды Сакьямуни.

----------

Joy (16.08.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

У меня ссылка, указанная Karma, почему-то не открывается.

 - можно узнать, а что за долгосрочная учебная программа? т.е. она рассчитана на много лет, будут организованы какие-то регулярные мероприятия?

 - можно немного поподробнее об этом:
"буддийская школа Амарапура". 
Там разве не единая никая? есть еще какие-то отдельные школы?

и немножко в сторону, а Палеканда Ратансара Маха Тхеро, является главой какой нибудь школы?  (насколько я знаю под его управлением с его слов 42 монастыря,  - это означает что он их настоятель?)

----------


## Raudex

> - можно узнать, а что за долгосрочная учебная программа? т.е. она рассчитана на много лет, будут организованы какие-то регулярные мероприятия?


Пока что тут больше пиара чем реалий,факт что приглашён учитель на определённый срок, что там и как сложиться - вопрос открытый


> - можно немного поподробнее об этом:
> "буддийская школа Амарапура". 
> Там разве не единая никая? есть еще какие-то отдельные школы?


В Шри-Ланке 3 Никаи (Амарапура, Раманья и Сиам), разница между ними несущественна, начальство разве что разное 


> и немножко в сторону, а Палеканда Ратансара Маха Тхеро, является главой какой нибудь школы?  (насколько я знаю под его управлением с его слов 42 монастыря,  - это означает что он их настоятель?)


Ратанасара Саду - член исполнительного комитета Амарапура Никайи

----------

Noor (04.07.2010), Нагфа (28.06.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> Анапанасати требует _посвящений_?!


У автора проекта просто махаянский лексикон развит, не обращайте внимания  :Smilie:

----------

Аминадав (18.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (28.06.2010)

----------


## Mitras

> .Достопочтенный Махиндаванса  привезёт подлинные реликвии Будды Сакьямуни ,которые хранятся в  его храмах.Возраст реликвий составляет 2554 года ,что подверждено археологами.


Относительно земной жизни Будды, которая длилась 80 лет, древние источники дают противоречивые сведения. Южная палийская традиция полагает, что он жил в 623-544 до н. э., и соответственно в 1956 отмечалось 2500-летие нирваны Будды, от дня которой ведется буддийское летосчисление. Северная махаянская традиция датирует нирвану от 2420 до 290 до н. э., но большинство школ соглашаются на 380 до н. э. Европейские ученые придерживаются двух основных концепций датировки: исправленной долгой - 483 (+ 3) до н. э. и короткой - 380 (+ 30) до н. э. Последняя более обоснована археологически и культурно-исторически.

Более обстоятельно можно прочесть в книге В.П.Андросова "Будда Шакьямуни".


Вопрос: Стоит ли, так уж буквально датировать реликвии и имеет ли для будистов догматичекое значение год паринирваны?

----------


## Джигме

> Вопрос: Стоит ли, так уж буквально датировать реликвии и имеет ли для будистов догматичекое значение год паринирваны?



Думаю что нет. В буддизме суть превалирует над формой.

----------


## Кхантибало

http://www.dharma-tour.ru////lections/index.php

Особенно понравились расценки. Я ещё могу понять плату за вход (хотя она имхо чрезмерная), но необходимость отвалить нехилую сумму за личную консультацию с учителем - перебор...

Но что меня совсем убило - так это "Пожертвование подлинной реликвии Будды Сакьямуни". 
Будда умер 2 с половиной тыщи лет назад и монахам установил деньги не брать, а его реликвия оказывается берёт, да ещё как...

И потом в конце эта безобразная приписка про ценность жертвования...
Так и хочется ответить
http://www.theravada.su/Default.aspx...D=2&FileID=206

----------

Joy (16.08.2010), Raudex (16.07.2010), Аминадав (18.07.2010), Майя П (16.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (23.07.2010)

----------


## Zom

Очередной бизнес... тьфу.

----------

Joy (16.08.2010), Raudex (16.07.2010), Майя П (16.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (23.07.2010)

----------


## Dzendo

> http://www.dharma-tour.ru////lections/index.php
> 
> Особенно понравились расценки.


-О Шри Маха Теро, благословите спросить, какая первая Благородная Истина?
- Благородный упасак, Истина такова - Страдание существует!. А теперь положи в корзину пожертвований 3000 рублей и ты у знаешь самостоятельно Вторую Благородную Истину!

Пы.сы. (Для тех кто не в курсе...страдание заключено в привязанности)
Очень доходчивый метод подачи  Дхармы помоему )))

----------

Иван Петров (16.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> http://www.dharma-tour.ru////lections/index.php
> 
> Особенно понравились расценки. Я ещё могу понять плату за вход (хотя она имхо чрезмерная), но необходимость отвалить нехилую сумму за личную консультацию с учителем - перебор...
> 
> Но что меня совсем убило - так это "Пожертвование подлинной реликвии Будды Сакьямуни". 
> Будда умер 2 с половиной тыщи лет назад и монахам установил деньги не брать, а его реликвия оказывается берёт, да ещё как...
> 
> И потом в конце эта безобразная приписка про ценность жертвования...
> Так и хочется ответить
> http://www.theravada.su/Default.aspx...D=2&FileID=206


У-у-у как всё запущенно.  :Frown:  Прямо хочется придти делегацией и задать вопросы.

Ну, что же, думаю, что нужно будет впредь прилагать больше усилий для разъяснений основных принципов правильной даны и отличия её од дхамма-бизнеса.

----------

Raudex (16.07.2010), Аминадав (18.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (23.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Отправил письмо организаторам на эту тему.

----------

Fuerth (16.07.2010), Jani (16.07.2010), Raudex (16.07.2010), Джигме (17.07.2010), Кузьмич (16.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2010)

----------


## Echo

> У-у-у как всё запущенно.


Мне кажется более запущенной ситуация когда сохранение реликвий(если они априорно ценны для сохранения учения) зависит от добровольных, нерегулярных пожертвований.

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Мне кажется более запущенной ситуация когда сохранение реликвий(если они априорно ценны для сохранения учения) зависит от добровольных, нерегулярных пожертвований.


Это, как раз, более правильно. 
Дана - это добровольное даяние денег. Не входная плата.

----------

Raudex (16.07.2010), Аминадав (18.07.2010), Джигме (17.07.2010), Леонид Ш (16.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.07.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (16.07.2010)

----------


## Echo

Ну не называйте это даной, называйте просто пожертвованием. В чем трудность то?

----------


## Топпер

> Ну не называйте это даной, называйте просто пожертвованием. В чем трудность то?


Пожертвование это то, что даётся добровольно. Добровольно - это ключевое слово. А если на входе вам предлагают: "или сделайте пожертвование, или в помещение к сарирам не помадёте", то это уже не добровольность.

Можно было бы назвать "орг.взнос" или "входная плата" или "входной билет", тогда вопросов бы не было.

----------

Кхантибало (16.07.2010), Мошэ (17.03.2011), Читтадхаммо (23.07.2010)

----------


## Echo

> тогда вопросов бы не было.


А в этом все дело, я уж думал вы решительно против чтобы вообще деньги за это брать.

----------


## Топпер

> А в этом все дело, я уж думал вы решительно против чтобы вообще деньги за это брать.


Нет.  :Embarrassment:  Без денег (или иных материальных средств) не одна религия существовать не может. Сангха всегда жила от щедрот мирян, и это - важнейшая составляющая буддийской жизни. И именно поэтому хотелось бы, чтобы она была правильной и честной.

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011), Читтадхаммо (23.07.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но что меня совсем убило - так это "Пожертвование подлинной реликвии Будды Сакьямуни". 
> ить


Ничего вы не понимаете: жара, зуб может испортится (оплата кондиционера). Опять же, поставить новые пломбы (зановить, так сказать).

----------

Zatsunen (20.07.2010), Кхантибало (16.07.2010)

----------


## Raudex

> У-у-у как всё запущенно.  Прямо хочется придти делегацией и задать вопросы.
> 
> Ну, что же, думаю, что нужно будет впредь прилагать больше усилий для разъяснений основных принципов правильной даны и отличия её од дхамма-бизнеса.


Да убили наповал расценочками! Я не ожидал что проект комерческий

----------

Читтадхаммо (23.07.2010)

----------


## Иргит

В Туве привозили реликвии из колекции Сакья. Народу было куча, очереди километровые. Выставка очень хорошо была организована. 
Через месяц в музеи в одной из статуэток были случайно найдены реликвии не менее ценые и древние. Там и частички Цонкопы  и других Учителей. Многие артефакты не опознали так как очень ветхие. Может там и частички Будды есть. Теперь это всё стоит в мезее в выстовочном зале, а народу там не так много. Потому что не так зрелищно выставлены и совершено музеем не проанонсированы. Вот так.

----------


## Майя П

реклама - двигатель торговли  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> "Минимальное пожертвование" - стыдно! Право стыдно за таких буддистов становится.


Даже у нас на буддийском форуме до сих пор такие объявления висят. Но я думаю что это от недостатка культуры. Уверен что со временем это пройдет.

----------


## Топпер

> Даже у нас на буддийском форуме до сих пор такие объявления висят. Но я думаю что это от недостатка культуры. Уверен что со временем это пройдет.


Или от недостатка совести?

----------


## Inbongo

Зачем я это прочитал...

----------

Echo (20.07.2010)

----------


## Sforza

> Очередной бизнес... тьфу.





> Можно было бы назвать "орг.взнос" или "входная плата" или "входной билет", тогда вопросов бы не было.


Тогда бы не было и плевка Зома?Вы _это_ утверждаете?Неужели всё дело лишь в словах и терминах,а не в самом действии?
Бханте,это называется иезуитская казуистика.Никак не мог подумать,что наши питерские ортодоксы и идеалисты подвержены сему недугу)))..

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда бы не было и плевка Зома?Вы _это_ утверждаете?Неужели всё дело лишь в словах и терминах,а не в самом действии?
> Бханте,это называется иезуитская казуистика.Никак не мог подумать,что наши питерские ортодоксы и идеалисты подвержены сему недугу)))..


Да, плевка бы не было. 
Здесь дело не в казуистике. Дана - действие добровольное. А входная плата - нет. При дане накапливается благая заслуга, при входной плате - скорее нет, чем да, ибо деяние не добровольное, а вынужденное.
К сожалению мы живём в таких условиях, когда есть очень большой риск не собрать денег даже не приезд реликвий. Увы, но это так.  Поэтому я могу допустить орг.сбор для компенсации расходов. Это, конечно, не лучшее, что может быть, но это жизнь. Но я за то, чтобы  вещи называли своими именами.
Собирая маленький орг.взнос, можно обеспечить вход большему количеству людей. А те, кто хотят заработать заслуги, сами сделают пожертвование.

----------

Джигме (25.07.2010), Марина В (19.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (23.07.2010), Юань Дин (19.07.2010)

----------


## Sforza

> Но я за то, чтобы  вещи называли своими именами.


Зом назвал и плюнул.Я,собственно,почему и заострил внимание.Вы же сами в теме про Кунпенлинг говорили о том,что бизнес может быть разным;маленьким или большим.Неужели  забыть изволили? :Smilie: Там ,значит,бизнес,а здесь у нас,значит, самоокупаемость реликвий получается.




> Здесь дело не в казуистике.


 Уж позвольте не согласиться.Самая что ни на есть. :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Зом назвал и плюнул.Я,собственно,почему и заострил внимание.Вы же сами в теме про Кунпенлинг говорили о том,что бизнес может быть разным;маленьким или большим.Неужели  забыть изволили?Там ,значит,бизнес,а здесь у нас,значит, самоокупаемость реликвий получается.


Получается, что вы не разобрались в том, что я пишу.



> Уж позвольте не согласиться.Самая что ни на есть.


Вы мне претензии предъявляете за привоз сарир  и за платный вход или что?

----------


## Sforza

> Получается, что вы не разобрались в том, что я пишу


Получается,что вы не разобрались о чём пишу я.Я вообще не о платном входе и сарирах,я вообще-то об идеалах,Зоме и тхеравадинах.))) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Вы мне претензии предъявляете за привоз сарир  и за платный вход или что?


Зачем претензии? :Mad: 

И давайте закроем тему,а? А то ваш вдруг резкий и холодный тон меня не настраивает на дальнейшую беседу...Боюсь совсем разочароваться в идеалах.)))
Спасибо.

----------


## Топпер

> Получается,что вы не разобрались о чём пишу я.Я вообще не о платном входе и сарирах,я вообще-то об идеалах,Зоме и тхеравадинах.)))


И, что с ними не так?



> И давайте закроем тему,а? А то ваш вдруг резкий и холодный тон меня не настраивает на дальнейшую беседу...Боюсь совсем разочароваться в идеалах.)))


Изложите *чем конкретно* вы недовольны (желательно на пальцах), ибо ваше выступление и упрёки мне не совсем понятны.

----------


## Sforza

> Изложите *чем конкретно* вы недовольны (желательно на пальцах), ибо ваше выступление и упрёки мне не совсем понятны.



Да я вообще по жизни доволен всем.Такая вот странная особенность.

Упрёков ,кстати,тоже нет.Есть вопросы.Давайте попытаюсь разжевать,что в разговоре с вами само по себе странно.

В одной из тем Зом как-то утверждал,что Дхарма должна быть бесплатной для всех желающих,что приезд буддийских наставнков должна оплачивать община практикующих (или спонсор),что не должно быт никакого платного входа,что подношения должны осуществляться исключительно в добровольном порядке,что продажа Дхармы невозможна ни под каким соусом,.то есть обозначил те самые принципы и идеалы(извините) о которых я успел здесь упомянуть.
И мне  казалось,что это мнение не является частным мнение одного лишь Зома,а опираясь на слова Благословенного Будды,выявляет основные моменты по которым существует и планирует существовать в дальнейшем российская сангха тхеравады.
Что на фоне постоянных финансовых дрязг и неурядиц связынных с приглашением важрных наставников вяглядело совершенно благолепно,и светилось прямо-таки изнутри особым и чудесным  светом. :Smilie: 
Но подобное благолепие продолжалось недолго,а именно до визита в нашу столицу  шрилакийского мастера медитации,и известных событий связанных с организацией оного.
В связи с чем Зом в сердцах плюнул



> Очередной бизнес... тьфу.


ребята искренне возмутились,




> Особенно понравились расценки. Я ещё могу понять плату за вход (хотя она имхо чрезмерная), но необходимость отвалить нехилую сумму за личную консультацию с учителем - перебор...
> 
> Но что меня совсем убило - так это "Пожертвование подлинной реликвии Будды Сакьямуни". 
> Будда умер 2 с половиной тыщи лет назад и монахам установил деньги не брать, а его реликвия оказывается берёт, да ещё как...
> 
> И потом в конце эта безобразная приписка про ценность жертвования.





> Да убили наповал расценочками! Я не ожидал что проект комерческий





> "Минимальное пожертвование" - стыдно! Право стыдно за таких буддистов становится.


а вы даже хотели организовывать очередной крестовый поход на Москву 




> У-у-у как всё запущенно.  Прямо хочется придти делегацией и задать вопросы


Вобщем,все было вполне естетсвенно и предсказуемо,все пылали праведным гневом и негодованием,

Но потом вдруг почему-то (я так и не понял почему) вы. после заданнго мною вопроса, решили свести всю неловкость  ситуации лишь к тому,что плата за вход была не совсем верно обозначена как подношение(это ваш конёк,я знаю :Smilie: ).Вот,как оказалось,в чём вы с самого начала в  усмотрели основной момент ,противоречащий идеалам(простите меня за очередное упоминание :Big Grin: )российской сангхи тхеравады.
Что не могло не вызвать моего не менее искреннего удивления и желания задать в связи с этим ещё немного вопросов. А дальше вы всё знаете сами)Вот ,собственно,и всё.Как говорится,ничего личного.
Достаточно популярно объяснил свою позицию или что-то ещё не совсем понятно?

----------

Амели (29.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> В одной из тем Зом как-то утверждал,что Дхарма должна быть бесплатной для всех желающих,что приезд буддийских наставнков должна оплачивать община практикующих (или спонсор),что не должно быт никакого платного входа,что подношения должны осуществляться исключительно в добровольном порядке,что продажа Дхармы невозможна ни под каким соусом,.то есть обозначил те самые принципы и идеалы(извините) о которых я успел здесь упомянуть.


Да, это - идеальный вариант к которому хотелось бы стремиться.



> Но потом вдруг почему-то (я так и не понял почему) вы. после заданнго мною вопроса, решили свести всю неловкость  ситуации лишь к тому,что плата за вход была не совсем верно обозначена как подношение(это ваш конёк,я знаю).Вот,как оказалось,в чём вы с самого начала в  усмотрели основной момент ,противоречащий идеалам(простите меня за очередное упоминание)российской сангхи тхеравады.


Опять таки не усмотрел в чём здесь противоречие.

То, что Дхамма должна даваться бесплатно, также, как и Дана не должна даваться в замен на Дхамму - это основа буддизма.
Если есть бескорыстные спонсоры, на средства которых привезли учителя и в результате чего лекции полностью бесплатны - это замечательно. Это - лучший вариант. 

Также отличный вариант, если люди делают дану добровольно в том объёме, в котором они сами считают нужным и потом эта дана покрывает все затраты на визит (билеты, проживание, питание, аренда и т.п.).

Но в жизни не всегда так получается. Чаще, к сожалению, получается так, что на приезд учителя нужно сбрасываться т.е. делать "орг.взнос", который покрывает все расходы на визит и выводит прибыль/траты в ноль. Это, конечно, вариант хуже чем полностью бесплатная Дхамма, но он приемлем. И, если вы заметили я против такого варианта не возражал не зависимо от традиции.
Но опять же, такой *обязательный* орг.взнос уже не будет чистой даной, а вполне утилитарной платой. Поэтому я против того, чтобы такой орг.взнос называть даной. Это уже будет неправдой.

В нашей же стране (думаю, что и не только в нашей) сейчас распространён ещё более мрачный вариант "дхамма-бизнес", когда на учителях, реликвиях, мандалах, цамах и т.п. просто зарабатывают деньги, прикрываясь благими целями и называя свои весьма не маленькие цены "даной". 
Я не против такого бизнеса. В конце концов он не хуже других видов бизнес деятельности типа организации коммерческих выставок, психотренингов, курсов, семинаров и т.п. Но давайте называть это своими именами. Такие коммерческие вещи - это уже не Дхамма. И называть входную плату "дана" - перебор по любому. 

Моё отношение в данном вопросе не зависит от школы или направления буддизма.
Надеюсь, моя позиция понятна?

----------

Jani (20.07.2010), Аминадав (19.07.2010), Ануруддха (20.07.2010), Джигме (25.07.2010), Кхантибало (20.07.2010), Марина В (19.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (23.07.2010)

----------


## Sforza

> Я не против такого бизнеса. В конце концов он не хуже других видов бизнес деятельности типа организации коммерческих выставок, психотренингов, курсов, семинаров и т.п. Но давайте называть это своими именами. Такие коммерческие вещи - это уже не Дхамма. И называть входную плату "дана" - перебор по любому


То бишь вы совершенно нормально и с пониманием относитесь к тому,что представители вашей традиции будет приезжать в Россию на заработки,с условием ,что вещи будут названы своими именами?Бизнес так бизнес,ничего страшного.Я правльно понял?И никто не будет возмущаться и искренне негодовать.Ну ,дескать,это очередной Аджан с гастролями приехал.Подумаешь,эка невидаль.Сейчас так модно.Что поделать,времена такие.Зачем лишний раз слюну тратить.Мы ж всё прекрасно понимаем.Так?
Зы .Там кстати,страничка не открывается,поэтому мне сложно быть более конкретным.

----------

Амели (29.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> То бишь вы совершенно нормально и с пониманием относитесь к тому,что представители вашей традиции будет приезжать в Россию на заработки,с условием ,что вещи будут названы своими именами?Бизнес так бизнес,ничего страшного.Я правльно понял?


Если вещи называются своими именами то, как минимум, в этом не будет лжи. И не надо здесь делать уточнения, что это представители моей традиции. Я в этом вопросе не делаю различий.

Естественно, что я за первые из перечисленных вариантов. Но если происходит четвёртый то, что я могу сделать?



> И никто не будет возмущаться и искренне негодовать.


Почему никто? По моему все в этой теме возмущаются и негодуют. И я письмо послал.



> Ну ,дескать,это очередной Аджан с гастролями приехал.Подумаешь,эка невидаль.Сейчас так модно.Что поделать,времена такие.Зачем лишний раз слюну тратить.Мы ж всё прекрасно понимаем.Так?


Понимать - понимаем, конечно что и как. Слюну тратить нужно. Я об этом уже выше писал

----------


## Zom

Да не, человек-то говорит про гуру-туры для собирания бабла в свой личный аджановый кошель, а не про покрытие расходов на организацию.

----------

Sforza (20.07.2010)

----------


## Sforza

> Сейчас не древняя Индия, где сел на повозку и через пару недель приехал в другой населенный пункт с проповедью. Реалии таковы, что проезд, проживание, аренда помещения, организация мероприятия - требует обязательных затрат. Деньги огромные и они по-вашему должны из воздуха материализоваться? Или остается вариант сидеть на месте и не дергаться. Сейчас совершенно другие условия для миссионерства и пр. Увы, деньги собирать надо, но без обмана. Называть входную плату даной (или пожертвованием) - это обман. Что здесь не понятного, по-моему проще некуда.


Jani,зачем вы это написали? :Confused: 




> Да не, человек-то говорит про гуру-туры для собирания бабла в свой личный аджановый кошель, а не про покрытие расходов на организацию.


Зом,чтобы я без вас делал?))))А то уже начал щипать себя в надежде на то,что сейчас вот-вот должен проснуться.
Думаю,одно из двух:или сон дурной снится или пишу для всех на неведомом птичьем языке.

Самое главное Топпер так спокоен и уверен в себе,люди с энтузиазмом подписываются под каждым его словом,а я сижу и,как дурак,щипаю себя.)))

----------


## Sforza

to Топпер

Позицию вашу понял.Выводы для себя сдалал.Вопросов больше не имею.

----------


## Топпер

> Самое главное Топпер так спокоен и уверен в себе,люди с энтузиазмом подписываются под каждым его словом,а я сижу и,как дурак,щипаю себя.)))
> 
> to Топпер
> 
> Позицию вашу понял.Выводы для себя сдалал.Вопросов больше не имею.


Всё же, мне кажется, недопонимание осталось.

----------


## Топпер

Текст на странице http://www.dharma-tour.ru////lections/index.php несколько переделан. Информация о минимальном входном пожертвовании удалена.

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Лично я бы просто, кхм... несколько опешил бы, если бы ЛЮБОЙ Учитель Ваджраяны вот так вот запросто и загодя приводил бы стоимость своей личной аудиенции... Типа прихожу я к Чоки Нима Ринпоче, а там табличка висит: "Приём сегодня стоит МИНИМАЛЬНО 3000 руб. Деньги желательны в крупных купюрах"

(интересно, сколько уже баксов я сэкономил на личных аудиенциях у сострадательных буддийских Учителей из Тибета, обладающих столь развитой Бодхичиттой?)  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

А вы уверены, что Махиндаванса Махатхера деньги за аудиенции собирает?

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Если не он,то выходит организаторы постарались))

----------


## Eternal Jew

ЛИБО я идиот, либо кто-то не умеет читать:

http://www.dharma-tour.ru////lections/index.php




> Стоимость посещения лекций:
> 
> Входная плата будет известна позже.
> Пожертвование подлинной реликвии Будды Сакьямуни: свободное
> *Минимальное пожертвование за личную консультацию у Махиндавансы Маха Теро: 3000 рублей*

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Всё же я не могу пока (для себя) допустить, что монах сам назначил цену за свои аудиенции. У меня такое в голове не укладывается.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.07.2010), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Фонарь, освещающий путь
Наставления великих учителей тибетского буддизма. Сборник*

Пер. с англ.: А. Батагов
Ред.: Н. Рибуш
М: Открытый Мир '2008

*Куну Лама Ринпоче (Учитель Его Святейшества Далай-ламы 14-го):*




> Пожалуйста, не делайте мне подношений. У меня вполне хватает еды и питья, а больше мне ничего не нужно. Я дал вам это учение не для того, чтобы что-то от вас за это получить, а чтобы вы правильно выполняли практику. Я не строю монастырей, не делаю подношения статуям, поэтому деньги мне просто не нужны. Я принимаю подношения только тогда, когда у меня чего-то нет. А когда у меня все есть, то я не могу их принять, а уж тем более - от монахов. У меня другое представление о том, что такое богатство. А иначе получается, что если давать учения и брать за это деньги, то это начинает смахивать на бизнес. В данный момент я просто хочу, чтобы вы занимались практикой. А если мне станет плохо и будет совсем нечего есть и пить, тогда я, можеть быть, действительно соглашусь что-нибудь взять.


Так сказать, демонстрация подхода Ваджраяны к этому вопросу "рекомендованных" или "минимальных" "подношений. 

... Страшно далеки Учителя Ваджраяны от современных условий, к тому же, абсолютно неправильно толкуют понятие _даны_ и не позволяют свои несчастным ученикам накопить побольше благих заслуг, поднося, поднося и еще раз поднося... Все о какой-то непонятной практике больше говорят...

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Всё же я не могу пока (для себя) допустить, что монах сам назначил цену за свои аудиенции. У меня такое в голове не укладывается.


Либо он такой "монах", либо его обманули организаторы, собирая деньги без его ведома...

----------


## Топпер

Думаю, что все желающие могут написать по адресу, указанному на сайте и выразить своё отношение к вопросу. Я так уже сделал.

----------

Джигме (25.07.2010), Марина В (20.07.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (23.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> ... Страшно далеки Учителя Ваджраяны от современных условий, к тому же, абсолютно неправильно толкуют понятие _даны_ и не позволяют свои несчастным ученикам накопить побольше благих заслуг, поднося, поднося и еще раз поднося... Все о какой-то непонятной практике больше говорят...


Да, это не совсем правильно. Они не дают ученикам возможность накопить благие заслуги. 
Подаренное ведь можно сразу же вернуть или передать нуждающимся.



> Так сказать, демонстрация подхода Ваджраяны к этому вопросу "рекомендованных" или "минимальных" "подношений.


А вот про это мне не рассказывайте, пожалуйста. На форуме на порядки больше объявлений о учениях ваджраянских учителей с указанием сумм рекомендованных подношений.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Один ... таки да - действительно старается поддерживать своих учеников в тонусе и активно воспитывает в них парамиту щедрости: http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...32&postcount=1

----------


## Топпер

Да не один вовсе. Посмотрите объявления по ценам на ритриты, посвящения и т.п.
Правда это не суть в данной теме. Тред не об этом.

----------


## Ануруддха

У меня есть некоторые критические замечания по поводу организации и организаторов. 

Организаторы, судя по материалам приведенным на сайте http://www.dharma-tour.ru, - эзотерики.

"_Важнейшим элементом нашего проекта является строительство многоцелевого здания Дхарма-центра на территории Демократической Социалистической Республики Шри-Ланка...

Также планируется приглашение Буддийских Учителей из Индии, Тибета, Непала, Японии...

В Дхарма-центре будут расположены: алтарный зал (более 100 кв. м), многоцелевой зал (например, для практики боевых искусств, цигуна, йоги)...

Предоставление возможности обмена духовным опытом и совместной духовной практики для практикующих различных традиций...

Дхарма Тур – это путешествие, посвящённое изучению и практике этого Закона на его исторической родине, а также посещение сакральных мест Силы и Дхармы...

Все Туры проводит руководитель Дхарма Центра - духовный практикующий из России, имеющий многолетний (начал практику в 1992 году) опыт практики буддизма и йоги...

Вадим Сычевский - духовный практикующий Буддизма и Йоги, руководитель Дхарма Центра "Samma Ditthi" и проекта "Дхарма Туры в Шри-Ланку". Начал духовную практику в 1992 году. Изучал и практиковал  Даосизм, Дзэн-Буддизм,  Боевые Искусства (Каратэ-До Годзю Рю, Джит Кун До). Благодаря техникам даосского Цигуна в 1994 году благополучно пробудил духовную энергию Кундалини, что было подтверждено многими Учителями. Дипломированный преподаватель Хатха Йоги и Раджа Йоги. Основой духовной практики является Буддизм, изучал и Северную, и Южную традиции. Автор ряда исследований: "Реальность Большой Вселенной", "Жизнь и бессмертие в Буддизме", "Сансара и Мокша", "Вселенная и человек в буддийских Сутрах"...

Получил четыре сертификата-благословения от Достопочтенных Теро, которые являются учителями, возглавляемого им Дхарма Центра. Эти документы подтверждают истинность деятельности Дхарма Центра "Samma Ditthi" и соответствие духовного уровня руководителя Дхарма Центра проводимой деятельности_..."

Поэтому говорить о соблюдении буддийских этических признаков и вообще связывать организацию с буддизмом традиции Тхеравада в целом не имеет смысла.

Есть некоторые вопросы и по сакральности привозимых реликвий. Будучи неоднократно на Шри-Ланке никогда о них не слышал, хотя о зубе Будды, самой сакральной реликвии острова, известно всем и каждом. Но судя по описанию реликвии даже более значимы чем зуб Будды. В общем тут надо бы уточнить вопрос у дост. Ратанасары (возможно я просто чего-то не знаю).

----------

Марина В (20.07.2010), Мошэ (17.03.2011), Читтадхаммо (22.07.2010)

----------


## Sforza

> Всё же, мне кажется, недопонимание осталось.


Естественно.

----------


## Dzendo

> Естественно.


Опортунист! :Cry:

----------


## Sforza

> Опортунист!


Вряд ли. :Smilie:

----------


## Кхантибало

> Есть некоторые вопросы и по сакральности привозимых реликвий. Будучи неоднократно на Шри-Ланке никогда о них не слышал, хотя о зубе Будды, самой сакральной реликвии острова, известно всем и каждом. Но судя по описанию реликвии даже более значимы чем зуб Будды. В общем тут надо бы уточнить вопрос у дост. Ратанасары (возможно я просто чего-то не знаю).


Этой теме на сайте посвящена целая страница
http://www.dharma-tour.ru/ПОДЛИННАЯ%...ЬЯМУНИ/
и фото
http://www.dharma-tour.ru/ПОДЛИННАЯ%.../relic_photos/

----------

Аминадав (21.07.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Сайт в интернете пока не может быть доказательством истинности реликвий. Углеводородный анализ бы для начала... (скептически)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Сайт в интернете пока не может быть доказательством истинности реликвий. Углеводородный анализ бы для начала... (скептически)


Там написано "возраст реликвий подтверждён археологами". Видимо нужно знать имена этих археологов, которые подтвердили?

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Про возраст ничего на сайте не нашел, сказано лишь: "Доктор наук Александр Каннингхам впервые привлёк внимание учёных всего мира к тому, что эти реликвии Будды – подлинные, и учёные это признали, поскольку имелась соответствующая надпись на каменном ящике, в котором они были обнаружены".

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

> Этой теме на сайте посвящена целая страница
> http://www.dharma-tour.ru/ПОДЛИННАЯ%...ЬЯМУНИ/
> и фото
> http://www.dharma-tour.ru/ПОДЛИННАЯ%.../relic_photos/


Судя по этой информации, весьма вероятно, что это настоящие. Интересно, не знал об этой истории. Можно поискать в интернете дополнительную информацию на английском об этой находке и раскопках.

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011), Читтадхаммо (23.07.2010)

----------


## Кхантибало

Теперь 1000 рублей.
http://www.dharma-tour.ru////seminar/

Раньше, насколько я помню, было 500...
Кто больше?

----------


## Же Ка

Друзья, присмотритесь... тот "аукцион", который вы здесь устоили - он где имеет место "происходить"? - не в наших ли умах?.. да-да, вот тут - прямо от "казино" налево всего в двух шагах! 
Извините, не удержался... просто только что сам "от туда" =)

Теперь по теме...
Да, кое-кому (например, мне=) пришлось попоститься денёк-другой за это подношение (это даже на пользу пошло), зато получили возможность приобщиться хоть крупицей к организации перемещения  этой *Будда Частицы к нам в Россию*, где она и... (читать далее)  :Wink: 

Кстати, на входе никто с билетами "на кассе не сидел", был просто ящичек белый именно для подношений + с пяти часов вечера доступ к реликвиям был открытым и все желающие смогли прикоснуться к ним и получить благословение сопровождающих их монахов. Так что, к сведению уважаемых участников БФ, *никакого аукциона там на самом деле не было*! [Вполне возможно, т.е. я такое могу допустить-предположить, ещё и по причине местных усилий направленных именно на этот "момент".]

+ Да будет всем известно, что (глава буддийской школы Амарапура в Шри-Ланке, настоятель двух храмов: Раджагуру Шри Субхути Маха Вихарайа и Дипадуттамарама Тай Раджамаха Вихарайа, хранитель подлинных реликвий Будды Шакьямуни) *Достопочтенный Васкадуве Махандаванса Маха Наяка Теро передаёт все подлинные реликвии Будды Шакьямуни, которые привёз с собой в Россию, безвозмездно нам в дар, т.е. остаются они отныне в России* (в специально созданном для этого реливкинариуме)! 

Вот здесь можно прочесть немного из истории этих реликвий.

А вот здесь можно будет к ним *непосредственно* прикоснуться в самое ближайшее время и узнать *самолично* всё об их истории *от самих монахов-хранителей*

_18 августа 2010 года в Международном Центре Рерихов состоятся лекция Достопочтенного Махиндавансы Маха Теро и открытие выставки Подлинной Реликвии Будды Сакьямуни. [...]
В экспозиции также будут представлены многочисленные архивные фотоматериалы, касающиеся истории реликвий: фотографии Архата Шри Субхути Маха Наяка Теро, который руководил процессом археологического поиска реликвий, фотографии и документы об истории пребывания реликвий Будды на острове Шри-Ланка. 
Также Достопочтенный Васкадуве Махиндаванса Маха Наяка Теро прочитает лекцию на темы: «Духовная практика: цели, процесс и достижение», «Достижение Архатства и Путь Бодхисаттвы», «10 парамит и Восьмеричный Благородный Путь». 
Выставка и лекция будут проходить 18 августа в залах Музея имени Н.К.Рериха Международного центра Рерихов по адресу: Москва, М.Знаменский пер., 3/5._

----------

Joy (19.08.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.08.2010), Мошэ (17.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.08.2010)

----------


## Кхантибало

Был вчера (в понедельник) на лекции. 

Вместо заявленной организаторами на сайте http://www.dharma-tour.ru/ лекции по Брахмаджала Сутте (ДН 1) дост. Махиндаванса объяснял основы медитации саматха и випассана, отвечал на вопросы. 
А я ведь перед лекцией даже перечитал брахмаджала сутту....  :Frown: 

Хотя с учётом большого наплыва участников, которые наверняка не читали сутту, изменение темы может и было оправдано...

Рупасири до сих пор неправильно переводит некоторые буддийские термины, хотя ещё полгода назад я давал ему распечатку...

В общем, лично для себя я ничего нового не почерпнул (за исключением возможности поклониться реликвии и известному монаху), но для популяризации Тхеравады в Москве это мероприятие, без всяких сомнений, полезно.

Подтверждаю, аукциона не было, значит нам осталось исправить взгляды организаторов на бескорыстное жертвование как буддийскую практику.

----------

Же Ка (17.08.2010), Мошэ (17.03.2011), Читтадхаммо (19.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> У меня есть некоторые критические замечания по поводу организации и организаторов. 
> 
> Организаторы, судя по материалам приведенным на сайте http://www.dharma-tour.ru, - эзотерики.
> ... 
> Поэтому говорить о соблюдении буддийских этических признаков и вообще связывать организацию с буддизмом традиции Тхеравада в целом не имеет смысла.
> 
> Есть некоторые вопросы и по сакральности привозимых реликвий. Будучи неоднократно на Шри-Ланке никогда о них не слышал, хотя о зубе Будды, самой сакральной реликвии острова, известно всем и каждом. Но судя по описанию реликвии даже более значимы чем зуб Будды. В общем тут надо бы уточнить вопрос у дост. Ратанасары (возможно я просто чего-то не знаю).


Как легко однако мы навешиваем ярлыки (типа, организаторы-эзотерики) и как слепо ведемся потом на них, а то что... нам привезли и оставляют подлинные (со всеми бумажками для самых верных последователей) реликвии (частицы того, что осталось от тела после кремации) Будды... оказывается не это главное, важнее - кто именно привёз, как (-так?!=) привёз, чем увлекается по жизни, какие у него мысли и планы на будущее, какое прошлое...  

P.S. Дорогой Будда... 
[Радуюсь собранной в течении трех времен
Добродетели благородных и обычных существ.
Колесо глубокой и обширной Дхармы
Прошу постоянно поворачивать в десяти направлениях без устали.
Ты - Тело Изначального Знания, подобное небу,
Пребываешь неизменным в течение трех времен.
Хотя ты являешь перед взором учеников его рождение и разрушение,
Пребывай всегда в форме Нирманакайи!]

----------

Joy (19.08.2010), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, на входе никто с билетами "на кассе не сидел", был просто ящичек белый именно для подношений + с пяти часов вечера доступ к реликвиям был открытым и все желающие смогли прикоснуться к ним и получить благословение сопровождающих их монахов. Так что, к сведению уважаемых участников БФ, *никакого аукциона там на самом деле не было*! [Вполне возможно, т.е. я такое могу допустить-предположить, ещё и по причине местных усилий направленных именно на этот "момент".]


Радует, что постановка на вид дала результаты.

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Raudex

Прошу понять меня правильно, ни ради того что б поругать организаторов проекта, коих лично *очень* уважаю, НО:

глава всей Амарапура-Никаи в данный момент Давульдена Ньяниссара махатхеро


Однако в Амарапура Никае есть 21 sub-никая
глава каждой называется маха наяка
в одном месте на сайте у Вадима промелькнул этот титул, но что то это странно, 
учитель Джинорасы - второй монах (анунаяка) в Ваджировамсе Амарапуре (одна из 21) - понятия не имеет кто такой Махимндавамса. Но не исключено что он всё таки один из 21 маханаяка. Неплохо бы узнать какой именно "под-никаи".

Оно конечно не важно, в конце концов маха-тхеро это маха-тхеро, тем более такой учёный, но очень неприятно когда людей вводят в заблуждение вольно или невольно. Глава Никаи это реально очень важный монах. Маханаяка конечно монах попроще.

Насчёт подлинных реликвий, уж не знаю, но никто из моих знакомых местных монахов не знает о каких то особенных реликвиях в какой-то там Васкадуве. Если б там было что то подобное то, со слов Джинорасы, туда бы направились непрерывные толпы мирян, они такие вещи очень любят.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.08.2010), Zom (20.08.2010), Ануруддха (21.08.2010), Иван Денисов (20.08.2010), Кхантибало (20.08.2010), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Вчера дост. Махиндаванса Тхеро был в Петербурге, в ИВР РАН.



Привез с собой стеклянную ступу, в которой (по его словам) находится часть зуба Будды.



Вот чуть крупнее картинка зуба:



Незнаю, насколько эта святыня настоящая, но впечатление от дост. Махиндавансы Тхеро очень положительное.

http://www.orientalstudies.ru/rus/in...2675&Itemid=48

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.08.2010), Аминадав (23.08.2010), Мошэ (17.03.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (23.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Незнаю, насколько эта святыня настоящая, но впечатление от дост. Махиндавансы Тхеро очень положительное.


Постараюсь уточнить в понедельник у саду Ратанасары.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (20.08.2010), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Постараюсь уточнить в понедельник у саду Ратанасары.


Было бы очень интересно услышать его мнение. Вас не затруднит сообщить результат (если можно, то в личку)?

----------


## Топпер

Спрошу, конечно.

----------


## Кхантибало

Видимо для того, чтобы убедить всех участников в подлинности реликвии, на лекции также раздавалась красочная брошюра. 
Вот скан
http://filesurf.ru/204941

Для уменьшения размера я сканировал её в черно-белом варианте, а так она вообще-то цветная. Честно говоря, вызывает подозрение из каких соображений они потратились на её издание...

----------

Raudex (25.08.2010), Мошэ (17.03.2011)

----------

